# Downloadable Disability Handbook from CFIDS Association



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This could be some VERY valuable information to anyone needing to apply for Social Security Disability!------------------------ Massachusetts CFIDS Association Offers Downloadable Disability Handbook - And More [US]A handbook on "How to Apply for Social Security Disability Benefits If You Have Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS/CFIDS)" - compiled by Kenneth S. Casanova - is available free from the Massachusetts CFIDS Association website. "The information in this booklet is invaluable to those with CFIDS who cannot work and are seeking financial stability," the introduction states. And "Fibromyalgia patients, by looking at this booklet, will also obtain a better grasp of the disability process." Users may download or print the entire handbook, or selected sections. Those who can afford to do so are given the option of donating what they can to keep the booklet available for others. Read the complete article, which contains a link to the handbook, athttp://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=7924


----------

